# Trader Joe's or Costco dog food?



## Desdemona (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi all,
I'm looking for a good dog food that doesn't break the bank. I'm considering Trader Joe's, because I shop there already, but I've also heard good things about Costco's Kirkland Dog Food. Does anyone have experience with either or both brands?


----------



## Indy (Jul 6, 2009)

I've heard pretty good things about Costco's dog food, and until now I didn't even know Trader Joe's had dog food. The ingredients look fairly similar but I'm certainly not an expert. If it were me, I'd probably start with the Kirklands and see how my dog did on it. Try the TJ's (or something else entirely) if it doesn't agree with your dog.


Trader Joe's kibble Ingredients: 
Chicken Meal, Ground Brown Rice, Whole Ground barley, Fish Meal, Chicken, Chicken Fat (Naturally preserved with Mixed Tocopherols, Citric Acid and Rosemary Extract), Dried Beet Pulp, Amaranth, Oatmeal, Tomato Pomace, Dried Egg Product, Flaxseed, Canola Oil, Dehydrated Apples, Cheese Meal, Ground Carrot Cubes, Air Dried Peas, Sun-Cured Alfalfa, Salt, Potassium Chloride, Chicory Extract, Blueberries, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Beta-Carotene, DL-Methionine, Vitamin A Acetate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Niacin Supplement, Choline Chloride, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Folic Acid, Ascorbic Acid, Biotin, Inositol, Dehydrated Kelp, Polysaccharide Complexes of Zinc, Iron, Manganese, Copper and Cobalt Potassium Iodate, Sodium Selenite, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Dandelion, Garlic, Aspergillus Oryzae, Fermentation Soluables, B. Subtillus Fermentation Soluables, Enterococcus Faecium, and Lactobacillius Acidophilus.

Costco Kirkland Ingredients
Chicken, chicken meal, whole grain brown rice, cracked pearl barley, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and vitamin E), egg product, beet pulp, potatoes, fish meal, flaxseed, natural flavor, brewers dried yeast, millet, potassium chloride, salt, choline chloride, carrots, peas, kelp, apples, dried skim milk, cranberry powder, rosemary extract, parsley flake, dried chicory root, glucosamine hydrochloride, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, chondroitin sulfate, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin, vitamin D supplement, folic acid.


----------



## Desdemona (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks Indy  Kirkland looks great! I am disappointed that TJ's has fillers in it... have come to expect more from them.


----------



## jtomkoca (Jun 7, 2010)

Indy said:


> I've heard pretty good things about Costco's dog food, and until now I didn't even know Trader Joe's had dog food. The ingredients look fairly similar but I'm certainly not an expert. If it were me, I'd probably start with the Kirklands and see how my dog did on it. Try the TJ's (or something else entirely) if it doesn't agree with your dog.


I just recently got the recommendation for the Costco Adult Maintenance from my vet for my 7month old black lab (he told me puppy formulas are not recommended for labs).


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

I like the dog food from CostCo, it gets an A+ (I think the score was 116) from the WDJ and is lb for lb one of the best values out there.


----------

